# Was vergessen?



## tommie3 (28 Apr. 2010)




----------



## redfive (28 Apr. 2010)

Großer Sport!!


----------



## Karrel (28 Apr. 2010)

:kotz:
mehr kann ich da nciht sagen!


----------



## begoodtonite (28 Apr. 2010)

ohje...


----------



## Hein666 (15 Juni 2010)

"Du Papi, was ist ein Transvestit?"

"Weiß nicht, geh in die Küche und frag Mama, *der* weiß das!"


----------



## chichy (15 Juni 2010)

da sind ja Eier dran rofl3


----------

